# Puppy Cam!



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I remember the first puppies that were up on justin.tv! I popped in on these ones today, and man they're teeny tiny! It was so cute watching a little dark one army crawl it's way to their mommy!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I know, they're so wee! I like watching them just before I'm getting ready for bed, it's a sweet way to end the day. I'm looking forward to when they get a little bit bigger and more mobile though!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Awww sweet. They are so teeny.


----------

